# jonsered 625



## wolfman (Jul 12, 2003)

Does anyone know the specs on this saw? Is there a newer Jonsered saw model that has replaced the 625? I guess I am looking to find out the cc and hp ratings to see if it is what I am looking for. I am guessing that it may be 62.5 cc if it is named in a similar way as Husky. Any info is appreciated. Thanks.

Wolfman


----------



## wak110 (Jul 12, 2003)

Try this link
http://64.180.101.188/cscc.nsf/ed1d...65af549801a2448e88256b6a0002497b?OpenDocument

or this one,click on chain saw and scroll through

http://64.180.101.188/cscc.nsf?OpenDatabase


----------



## Tony Snyder (Jul 12, 2003)

The closest Jonsered today would be the 2163, but you would be better off with the 2171 which sets on the same weight frame. The 2171 goes for about $650. I have never handled a 2163.


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Jul 12, 2003)

The 625 was replaced by the 630. The 630's big brother is the 670 (one fine saw I might add )

The 625 is a good saw, about 3.8 cubes and 61cc's. Probably the same as a 261 or 262 Husky. 

Get a 670, 4.1 cubes and 67cc's of red fury:blob5:


----------



## eyolf (Jul 13, 2003)

Jonsered 625 was the same saw as the husky 61, 48mm X 34mm bore and stroke. This is a finger-ported, medium-performance set-up, runs out at about 12000 rpm, no-load.

Jonsered 630 is same bore and stroke, but different cylinder with closed loop ports for higher rpm (13000, more power. I think there was a Husky 261Xp corresponding to this model for a while.

Jonsered 670 has more bore, 50mm, for 67cc. Similar, closed-port Huskies would be 266 variants and 268XP. There was no finger-ported model like the plain 268 in Jonsered catalogue. 

The current 2165 Jonsered is a plain-vanilla performer, like the 625 was, but with a bit more displacemt at 67cc also. Past Jonsereds did not market a direct competitor to husky 272, but current 2171 is twin sister to 372.


----------



## wolfman (Jul 14, 2003)

thanks guys. I was looking at this saw on ebay but I don't think it is much different than my 55...........so, I guess I will just have to blow all my cash on that 372 I've been wanting! Probably be better for it anyhow. Thanks for your help.


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Jul 15, 2003)

A 625 would smoke a 55, 8 more cc's is more significant than it sounds. 

My 670 cuts easily twice as fast as my 55, but that is 14cc's more. 

I would buy a 625 for around $100, more than that I would save the money for a better saw. 

A good used 670 will be in the $200 range, and a used 372 will be in the $300 - $350 range


----------



## wolfman (Jul 15, 2003)

Huskyman,
do you think that it would be worth it to buy the 625 if I can get it cheap enough (and assuming it is really funtional as advertised!)? I originally thought I would be able to use the 55 for most of my cutting, but as I have started a little bit of the clearing a little of the acreage I need to cut for my house and fields, I have realized that I may be undersawed. I was originally looking at the 372xp and have obtained "permission" from the little lady to buy it--I used the excuse that I needed it to clear her horse fields. I am glad I bought the 55 as it is a nice little saw for pine or small hardwoods, but it chokes on the big stuff. Good for limbing too. I want a saw I can use in a professional manner, as I was thinking about cutting for a little extra $$. I am looking at the 372 and 440 stihl. I think the husky is about 100-200 cheaper so the 372 may win. Again, I appreciate any input.


----------



## Jason hopper (Aug 21, 2019)

I have a chance to grab a 625 for $50. Only needs the carb cleaned, possibly rebuilt. I will replace the fuel lines and fuel filter also. Is it worth it? Great compression also.


----------



## Ronie (Aug 21, 2019)

Jason hopper said:


> I have a chance to grab a 625 for $50. Only needs the carb cleaned, possibly rebuilt. I will replace the fuel lines and fuel filter also. Is it worth it? Great compression also.


I think it's worth it.


----------



## Jason hopper (Aug 21, 2019)

Thanks for the advice Ronnie. Think I’ll add it to the arsenal!


----------



## Jason hopper (Aug 21, 2019)

The same person has a Husky 142 that needs the same as the 625. I can get them both for $100. Might bring them both home!


----------



## opalxx (Jun 15, 2020)

HUSKYMAN said:


> A 625 would smoke a 55, 8 more cc's is more significant than it sounds.
> A
> My 670 cuts easily twice as fast as my 55, but that is 14cc's more.
> 2065
> ...


Or double that in Australia. Jonsereds listed for sale now. One no model just listed as made by Makita at AU$150, A 2065 turbo at AU$300, A well used 2065 at AU$550, A 2054 at AU$280, And a 2050 at AU$199 And a 625 one owner for AU$550..


----------

